# Grinding it out



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Man, am I over summer! So damn ready for fall; steelhead, coho, Atlantic’s, kings, and fall eyes off the piers. Plus...cool to cold weather. I really hate heat, and the humidity this year has been terrible.

I’ve only fished a couple of times the last few weeks, with varied results. The usual little smallies, mixed with a 17-18” here and there have been the most common catch. A catfish or two, and some drum are also included. One drum was a beast, and very golden colored. Haven’t saw that before? River drum are usually more bronze.

Walleyes are still around, and being caught. Size has dropped to mostly smaller fish, with keepers in the 15-18” class and throwbacks being the bulk of the catch. I have saw some better fish under certain conditions, but they refuse to bite in the midday sun. It’s always interesting to see just how many walleye inhabit this river. Multiple year classes, ages, and sizes. I’ve taken a few pics, kinda to keep tabs on the year, but also just playing around.

View media item 119587View media item 119588View media item 119592View media item 119593View media item 119594View media item 119595
Thought this was a beautiful bass...18”

View media item 119596


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Preachin' to the chior, brother. Preachin' to the chior.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice report and nice fish Jon. Always a hard time of year for me to get through. At least your keeping the reels loose!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Nice report and nice fish Jon. Always a hard time of year for me to get through. At least your keeping the reels loose!


It would've helped if skams were better. Its been a long summer, that I'm sick of. Every time I've been on the Au Sable drifting for walleye lately , I can't help thinking about when I can drift those same currents for salmonoids. I'm hoping we have a good fall!


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

I was just saying how I can't believe that summer is almost over, already. I've been having a blast and catching lots of great fish. When I was younger, I used to be the same way. Always wishing my life away saying how I can't wait for this or that. Now I just try to suck the life out of every season and enjoy all it has to offer. I'm always excited for the next season, but sad to see the old one go. It seems like each year they go faster...


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice catches! Good way to pass the time.

Sure miss your west side reports!

Tight lines!

~Brian


----------

